

Show HN: loggable - a simple way to track your time and increase profitability - cambridge
http://loggable.co.uk/
We built loggable to monitor our development projects, to see where we were spending most of our time and to use the data to help with quoting future projects.<p>It worked so well we opened it up to the world and after a bit of user feedback rebuilt it to what it is today.<p>Early days of development, feedback encouraged!
======
GotAnyMegadeth
I was put off signing up because there are 5 whole fields that I have to write
something in... that and I'm not really looking for anything like this, but
still... 5!

~~~
cambridge
Thanks for looking - we appreciate it!

Never considered this as an issue, perhaps we would merge first/last name and
remove the password confirmation.

We'll think it over - thanks for bringing up something we hadn't seen!

------
dustin999
How is this different than freshbooks?

~~~
paulloggable
Good question, Freshbooks is a complete accounting solution. Loggable is
focussed on time analysis enabling you to retrospectively manage your time and
improve. We use a variety of other software such as Basecamp and Xero for
Project Management and Accountancy and wanted a simple tool to manage our time
spent on development projects.

